# People fishing



## Gardyloo (Mar 1, 2021)

I was a bit surprised that there isn't a theme dedicated to people fishing (or if there is, sorry for overlooking it, and mods please merge this.)

Anyway, in case I'm right, let's start.  Post your pictures of people fishing - any type and setting.

Fishing in the fog - St. Abbs, Scotland







Refugio Beach, California


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2021)

Number two for me.......


----------



## Space Face (Mar 2, 2021)

Love that first one.  Reminds me of fishing for 'Sadies' off of the old harbours when I was a kid.  Unfortunately most of these harbours have been redeveloped.  Happy days tho.


----------



## Gardyloo (Mar 2, 2021)

A few more...

When it was still Leningrad



 

Fishers of fish, Sea of Galilee



 

Winter on the River Carron, northern Scottish Highlands


----------



## Philmar (Mar 2, 2021)

Tide comes in quickly, I guess by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## mountainjunkie (Mar 2, 2021)

Matt Madison by matt gates, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Mar 7, 2021)

On Lake Victoria (taken by my late wife)






Winter morning, Oregon coast near Gold Beach


----------



## andrieswcronje (Mar 7, 2021)

Fishing for bass, summer, late afternoon, photo taken by girlfriend, blissful... Moment captured perfectly... 



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar (Mar 9, 2021)

fishing the Mekong - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 22, 2021)

757 Run 8.19.21 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been fishing twice in the last week.  Caught sod all.  That's why it's called fishing and not catching. 😡


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 30, 2021)

VA Beach Oceanfront by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 4, 2021)

Fishing the Humber River by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 4, 2021)

Family sunset fishing - Montevideo , Uruguay by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Dec 4, 2021)

fishing on the malecon - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (May 6, 2022)

Fishermen after dusk fishing from Pedra do Arpoador overlooking Ipanema Beach, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2022)

Sunrise fishermen silhouette - Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Jul 20, 2022)

Fisherman casting a wide net - Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------

